# La Sal Mtns Muzzle Loader Elk



## tj1980 (May 12, 2018)

Hey All

Headed to La Sal next week to scout for muzzy season, any suggestions on areas to focus and decent camping spots would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

This is a great unit for the opportunity to harvest a bull elk . Typical harvested bulls on the unit score around 310" to 330", but a few bigger bulls are taken each year. Make sure that you are in good physical condition and spend plenty of time scouting prior to your hunt. Portions of the unit are extremely steep. Cow calling or bugling can prove to be very valuable in locating bulls during the early season hunts.

Migration Patterns: The elk on the La Sal Mountains typically migrate from West to East. Many of the bulls will start this migration after the rut ends in early October. The majority of the elk will winter on or near the JB Ranch CWMU, or near the Utah/Colorado border. Elk also migrate off of the high mesa tops, into lower elevation valleys throughout the unit.

Scouting Tips: Start scouting in late June early July many of the bulls will be up high and in the open and in large bachelor groups. They probably won't be in the exact same area during the hunt, but it will give you a chance to see the type of bulls you can expect on your hunt. The unit is very large with elk scattered across most of it. Spend some time before your hunt to learn the roads and access points

Behavior: As with most big game animals the early mornings and evenings are the best times to find elk. This is when most rutting activity will take place as well. 
Most bulls are only with cows during the rut. Before the rut they are in bachelor groups and then immediately after the rut they form their bachelor groups again. Keep this in mind as you plan your hunt. The archery, any weapon (early), and muzzleloader hunters will want to find cows. The any weapon (late) hunters should look for pockets of bachelor bulls. Typically only smaller bulls will be with cows during the late hunt.

Elk rut: There will typically be a little rutting activity starting the first part of September, with the peak of the rut being September 15th-the end of September. There will still be some rutting activity in October, but it will be winding down by then.

Recommended areas La Sal Mountains Subunit: 
Bar-A Creek- Northeast side of the mountain, large meadows with aspen stands mixed with conifers, great camping, nice roads, holds a good number of elk. 
Pine Ridge- This entire area is good for elk, timbered North slopes, aspen stands, great access, camping, nice roads, several different draws or canyons to hunt. 
Deep Creek- No roads and limited access, great area for pack-in hunts, borders private lands in many spots, great area for elk. 
Dark Canyon- Higher elevation, borders some private lands, one good main road with several two-track roads splitting off, great camping, good place to glass for elk on the early season hunts. 
La Sal Pass- Lots of places to glass for elk, rolling meadows with timbered North facing slopes and large aspen stands, not a lot of cows, but does hold a good number of bulls. 
North/South/Polar Mesas- These mesas are typically best for the late hunts, great for ATV's, good place for late season hunts.

Works Cited:

MLA:
"Hunt# EB3087 - Limited Entry Bull Elk (2018 )." Utah Hunt Planner -- Utah Division of Wildlife Resources, Utah Hunt Planner, 
dwrapps.utah.gov/huntboundary/hbstart?HN=EB3087.

Harvard Blue Book:
Utah Division of Wildlife Resources, Hunt# EB3087 - Limited Entry Bull Elk (2018 ), Utah Hunt Planner, 
https://dwrapps.utah.gov/huntboundary/hbstart? (last visited Jun 27, 2018 ).


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Start by getting a Manti La-Sal USFS map and then report back after you've put a "name with a face" on what you think are likely looking areas.

CC's will be listed on there as well along with any pull off spots along roads. Compare it with Google Earth before you go to get a better feel for it.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The N/E part of this range...SITLA Property...is heavily hunted and after the first shot virtually all the elk take refuge on the JB or Redd Ranch CWMU's. That is to say all the elk that haven't already moved onto the SWMU's due to heavy traffic and scouters. The last couple of years the muzzy elk hunting has been pretty slow and quiet. There are elk down there but hard work, good boots and a huge amount of luck are the keys to the LaSal's.
Be prepared for warm(maybe even hot) weather and if lady luck visits your camp, find a way to get the meat cooled quickly. 
As always, hunt for and shoot whatever elk you want, but unless you're a hero and enjoy tag soup, don't pass on any half decent bull you see, cause I promise you, they disappear onto that private property pretty early in the fall.
Good luck and enjoy...it's pretty country down there.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

RemingtonCountry said:


> This is a great unit for the opportunity to harvest a bull elk . Typical harvested bulls on the unit score around 310" to 330", but a few bigger bulls are taken each year. Make sure that you are in good physical condition and spend plenty of time scouting prior to your hunt. Portions of the unit are extremely steep. Cow calling or bugling can prove to be very valuable in locating bulls during the early season hunts.
> 
> Migration Patterns: The elk on the La Sal Mountains typically migrate from West to East. Many of the bulls will start this migration after the rut ends in early October. The majority of the elk will winter on or near the JB Ranch CWMU, or near the Utah/Colorado border. Elk also migrate off of the high mesa tops, into lower elevation valleys throughout the unit.
> 
> ...


More info straight from the DWR? 8)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

MadHunter said:


> More info straight from the DWR? 8)


Does it matter? I've hunted that unit a lot and that is great info, not to mention more than you contributed here.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Does it matter? I've hunted that unit a lot and that is great info, not to mention more than you contributed here.


Well... Aren't we a bit touchy?


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Figured it's great info, and don't know if they've seen it yet. Doing the research for them, basically.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

johnnycake said:


> Does it matter?


Back in my day, we used to call it "Plagiarism". Probably not a big deal here, but it can be taken too far. ;-)


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Clarq said:


> Back in my day, we used to call it "Plagiarism". Probably not a big deal here, but it can be taken too far. ;-)


Back in your day? Aren't you like 17?


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Clarq said:


> Back in my day, we used to call it "Plagiarism". Probably not a big deal here, but it can be taken too far. ;-)


My apologies Clarq, you are absolutely correct. I have edited the original comment and added a "Works Cited" area at the end, with the citation in MLA format. Now I don't have to worry about plagarism!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

RemingtonCountry said:


> My apologies Clarq, you are absolutely correct. I have edited the original comment and added a "Works Cited" area at the end, with the citation in MLA format. Now I don't have to worry about plagarism!


I'm more of a Harvard Bluebook kind of guy...


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

johnnycake said:


> I'm more of a Harvard Blue Book kind of guy...


Check the original comment... ;-)

Edited again to Johnnycake's correction below!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Harvard Bluebook:

Utah Division of Wildlife Resources, _Hunt# EB3087 - Limited Entry Bull Elk (2018 ), Utah Hunt Planner_, https://dwrapps.utah.gov/huntboundary/hbstart? (last visited Jun 27, 2018 ).

Fixed it for you. Ahh, now I feel sooo much better...


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

RemingtonCountry said:


> Figured it's great info, and don't know if they've seen it yet. Doing the research for them, basically.


For sure. And I was being Jocular about it. I've seen you do it other threads, hence the 8)


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Great info from the DWR...about 20 years ago! Since SITLA cut down all the trees (Quakes) to make a quick buck, the thousands of acres of old growth forest that was once an elk and deer playground is now nothing more than a bunch of swamp cooler pads. Things aren't quite the same. Now, in their brilliance, SITLA is chopping down all the pines on Pine Ridge. I haven't been down there yet this year, but I don't expect there is much "Pine" to Pine Ridge anymore.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> Now, in their brilliance, SITLA is chopping down all the pines on Pine Ridge. I haven't been down there yet this year, but I don't expect there is much "Pine" to Pine Ridge anymore.


What will they call it now?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Vanilla said:


> What will they call it now?


Ridge.

maybe Pine Stump Ridge


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Back in your day? Aren't you like 17?


Nope, almost 23 1/2. Past my prime...


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

RemingtonCountry said:


> I have edited the original comment and added a "Works Cited" area at the end, with the citation in MLA format. Now I don't have to worry about plagarism!


And all this time I thought you were a walking elk encyclopedia! 

In all seriousness, that's pretty nice of you to copy and paste the info here and in the other thread.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Clarq said:


> Nope, almost 23 1/2. Past my prime...


Just remember what the old country song says, "I ain't as good as I once was, but I'm as good once, as I ever was!"


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> Just remember what the old country song says, "I ain't as good as I once was, but I'm as good once, as I ever was!"


I had to use this quote on my 17 year old neighbor who challenged my manhood and called me out in front of all the men at church on Sunday to come play him in basketball.

It's on!


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

RemingtonCountry could you please use Turabian citations in the future? If you're not familiar with it, I have linked the authority for the format.....Thanks

https://www.amazon.com/Manual-Writers-Research-Dissertations-Seventh/dp/0226823369


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Clearly, this woman, what's her name, Kate Turabian, has never sat around a camp fire and retold the tales of hunts past. Thank God. And fishing stories...the more double negatives, expletives and dangling participles the better, throw in a couple good lies and bam...legends are born.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

"Dangling particles"....now that's good. I saw some danglers today on a big bull beef. He really had a couple trophies on him!!


----------

